# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Matkakertomuksille oma alaosio?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen tässä miettinyt sitä, miten voisin laittaa foorumille esiin omia matkakertomuksiani. Olen nyt kesä-heinäkuussa tehnyt joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä matkoja Roomaan, Pietariin sekä Saksan-Ranskan-Sveitsin raja-alueelle. 

Foorumi "Bussit ulkomailla" ei sovellu, ja lisäksi pidän aika mahdottomana, että sijoittaisin tekstit jonkun raideliikenneotsikon (metro, raitiovaunut, junat, kehittämishankkeet) alle, kun asia koskee pitkälti sitä miten joukkoliikenne toimii muualla eikä se rajaudu raideliikennemuotojen mukaan.

Kuvat-foorumi ei myöskään sovi, koska en ajatellut ensisijaisesti laittaa esille kuvia.

Olisiko mahdollista lisätä foorumiin alaosio "Matkakertomukset" tai "Ulkomaan joukkoliikennematkakokemukset". Uskoisin että tällaisesta tulisi varsin suosittu osio.

Mikko Laaksonen

----------


## kuukanko

Sellaisia matkakertomuksia, jotka eivät mene Kuvat-osion alle, voi laittaa bussiosaston lisäksi myös metro-, ratikka- ja juna-alueille (vaikka kertomus todennäköisesti käsittelisikin useampaa liikennevälinettä). Jos matkakertomuksia alkaa tulla paljon, voidaan sitten harkita erillisen alueen perustamista. Tällä hetkellä se tuskin kuitenkaan on tarpeellinen.

----------

